# coding question on code 21423



## rimiller (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if code 21423 includes interdental fixation?
Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 19, 2007)

If done concurrently, yes interdental fixation is included--I'm basing that on Coder's Desk Reference.

I have not, however, run anything through CCI or OCE edits.  I don't know what side you're coding on, so I can't say much more than that.

Good luck.


----------

